# parent parking spaces...



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

You have to have a child with you to use one! IDIOTS

I also don't think that a child who is a teenager counts either...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ah but does it say that on the signs :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

The United Nations Convention on the Rights of the Child defines a child as "every human being below the age of 18 years"...I suppose the illustration of a pushchair should be enough though... 

Annoying, but the signs should say "Mother & Child and where appropriate Car enthusiasts".


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

ResB said:


> Annoying, but the signs should say "Mother & Child and where appropriate Car enthusiasts".


Hmmm.....I like the idea on the Car Enthusiast spaces - good thinking [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its normally young women or chavs in a golf. No point saying anything as they have Sharp keys and my paint work is rather sensitive.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Now this really does annoy me.

Fine, I can understand the need for parking with wider spaces to help parents get their kids in and out of booster seats and the like, but there is absolutely no need for these spaces to be right beside whatever facitlity it is, along with disabled parking. Just being a parent doesn't make you incapable and the bloody obese little brats could do with some bloody exercise rather than spending their entire day on the games console!

Put the damn parent's spaces at the far side of the car park and then let's see just how many people use them. Probably bloody nobody!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So how do you carry your shopping and a baby/toddler from the store to the car?

Maybe if you put the disabled spots at the far side of the car park it would encourage them to either be more careful and take care of themselves in the first place, or help them with their physio. :roll:

Maybe fat ugly people in 12k sack of shit TTs should get special parking rights as anyone in a TT has to be special and better than everyone else. These TT spots should be undercover and heats to 20 degrees to keep it nice and warm while you're shopping. A viewing window for the admiring public will be provided, but the window has a blind in case you've not wash it in the last hour.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> So how do you carry your shopping and a baby/toddler from the store to the car?


Exactly the same way that you carried it around the store in the first place!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Strange thing is - you dont get the shopping until you are AT the store. If you had it before, what would be the point in going? :roll:

Maybe, it would be best to put the kid in the boot until you return?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So why do disabled people get spaces right next to the store? They get to sit down all the way!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I just key TTs i see in parent toddler spots.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I just key TTs i see in parent toddler spots.


Why bother fumbling in your pocket for the key when you can just swipe the trolley down the side of it


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Can anyone explain the reason behind this thread please?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It would appear cuTTsy came across some rather ignorant and or inconsiderate soles who park their cars in parking spots they neither need nor are entitled to use.

Others appear to think the 10k TT is special and should be given preferential treatment.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> It would appear cuTTsy came across some rather ignorant and or inconsiderate soles who park their cars in parking spots they neither need nor are entitled to use.
> .


Exactly!

It is also very difficult to remove a car seat from a car in a normal parking space. I have had a car damaged by a mother with an infant due to the space being small. So these spaces should be used by people who have small children. This will help to stop damage to car doors etc.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for the clear up, wasnÂ´t sure if something had beeen in the papers on the subject or if it was just a rant.

Bloody ignorant TT owners!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Maybe fat ugly people in 12k sack of shit TTs should get special parking rights as anyone in a TT has to be special and better than everyone else. These TT spots should be undercover and heats to 20 degrees to keep it nice and warm while you're shopping. A viewing window for the admiring public will be provided, but the window has a blind in case you've not wash it in the last hour.


Wot no naked supermodels licking your car clean


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Whats even more irritating is when you purposefully wait for a car to leave one of these "parent bays" only for it to be swiped by some teen yob with nobody else buts his own sorry arse in the car.

Toshiba, can you refrain from keying TT's parked in parent bays with kiddy seats in the back please :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was following someone into the John Lewis car park t'other day when a parent and child space became available.

In she turned, despite having every other seat in her car filled with furniture (including front passenger seat). Normally I'd just tut and drive off, but I put my window down and said:

"That's a funny looking child you have there"

To which her reply was:

"What? And you think everyone else that parks here has kids then?"

My reply of:

"That still doesn't make it right for you to do it though"

fell on deaf ears.

And this wasn't a young chav, but a middle aged woman in a nice (new) A6 Avant.

Never ceases to amaze me how ignorant some people are. Sometimes if we only need a couple of things, I might park outside Tescos and wait (with our daughter in the car) while my missus goes into the store to pick something up. But I won't then park in the Parent and Child spaces as we don't really 'need' it.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Is it okay to park in the parent and child spaces at - say - 10pm on the basis that any young child should be in bed by then? :roll:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

raven said:


> Is it okay to park in the parent and child spaces at - say - 10pm on the basis that any young child should be in bed by then? :roll:


You would be amazed how many parents with new borns you find wondering around Tescos in the early hours. (the only way to get them off to sleep)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Been there done that


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> Now this really does annoy me.
> 
> Fine, I can understand the need for parking with wider spaces to help parents get their kids in and out of booster seats and the like, but there is absolutely no need for these spaces to be right beside whatever facitlity it is, along with disabled parking. Just being a parent doesn't make you incapable and the bloody obese little brats could do with some bloody exercise rather than spending their entire day on the games console!
> 
> Put the damn parent's spaces at the far side of the car park and then let's see just how many people use them. Probably bloody nobody!


That's a good idea. Just what everyone needs. Small kids being moved across lots of roadways where people who often can't drive are reversing out of gaps where they have limited visibility. :roll:

p.s. Tesco Baby & Toddler Club lists it's benefits as including "A priority parking permit which enables you to park closer to the store". It's just one of the perks on being in the club.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

scoTTy said:


> Tesco Baby & Toddler Club lists it's benefits as including "A priority parking permit which enables you to park closer to the store". It's just one of the perks on being in the club.


True scoTTy but not all drivers respect this privilage (is that spelt right? probably not)....

I was waiting respectably & patiently for a parent to vacate the parent & child space they had been occupying outside a large Tesco & as I began to reverse into the space a silly bitch in a sodding great spanish taxi (merc) drove into the space almost taking my bumper off....

As I had been waiting for some while I was more than a little peeved :evil: & so remarked to her (politely) "Excuse me, you obviously didn't realise that these are designated parent & child spaces - you don't appear to have a child....?" :? "No but I park here because my car is so large" she all but smirked [smiley=argue.gif] to which I replied "I rather think you park here because you haven't the ability to park in a normal size space which is perfectly adaquate for your car.... if you could park it properly...." :roll: - her husband burst out laughing & she elbowed him in the gut & asked him "Just who's f*cking side are you on?!" before stalking off indignantly......

Later in the store, with babe in the trolley seat sucking on a roll whilst I perused various items , the hubby siddled up to me & whilst rubbing the spot where she'd jabbed him chortled "Classic Love, bloody CLASSIC!"



PS appologies fir any spelling mistakeds but not only am I dyslexic I've also had several glasses of various alcofrolic beverage so ....... happpy decisfiferiing...... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

